# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  What are the best honeymoon spots around the world?

## ablord

Hello friends,
We are getting married in April and we want to spend our honeymoon at the good place. We have a good budget and we also want our honeymoon to be fun and romantic. So if you know any good,romantic and adventurous honeymoon spot near the beach around the world, please let me know.
Thank you!
AB LORD




_______________________________
Travel Insurance Quote
Travel Insurance

----------


## jason

Well, whenever you plan for honeymoon so try visiting Luray, VA in USA. You’ll find lots of outstanding and romantic destinations are located over there.

The top places like Luray Caverns, Artisans Grill and Shenandoah National Park etc. You can truly enjoy your honeymoon at this place which is filled with romantic ambiance.

Moreover, the place is packed with all decent accommodations like hotels and B & B where you can easily spend your honeymoon vacation.

----------


## harishweb

Hi,

I think New zealand is the best place for honeymoon.  I went there for my honeymoon and it was great experience. I was there for 15 days and enjoyed a lot.

----------


## dosonjack36

Hello Backpackers...

For me the best honeymoon destinations are *Iceland,Thailand and Spain....*This is because these countries have fabulous atmosphere,good weather,nice and beautiful tourists places....So,just choose from these 3 and feel the difference....

*Jack Doson.*
_______________________________
Also click on location majorque and on location lloret de mar.

----------


## brisud

According to my knowledge and experience following are some of best destination for Honeymoon. 
- Hawaii
- Greece
- Spain 
- Fiji
- Costa Rica
- New Zealand
- British Virgin Islands

----------


## johnmarsh12

The most popular honeymoon destinations at the time were the Côte d'Azur and Italy, particularly its seaside resorts and romantic cities such as Rome, Verona or Venice. Based on all the feedback I get from brides these are the top vacation spots for honeymooners. Hope you're inspired by our list of the top honeymoon vacation spots worldwide.

----------


## nealtyler

There are many best place for honeymoon such as  Paris, Rome, Venice, Bahamas, Florence, Sydney and many more. but according to me Paris is the best place for honeymoon. there are many other destinations ideal for the cozy getaway or honeymoon. France is a wonderful country and it is one of my favourite country.

----------


## TeacherScott85

According to me below are the best for honeymoon spots
Fiji
Costa Rica
Hawaii
New Zealand


- British Virgin Islands

----------


## thirtythirtynyc

i am going to hills totally time spent in hills with mountag, camping and paraglading. also

----------


## davidjones25

Whenever you plan for honeymoon so try visiting Luray, VA in USA. Youll find lots of outstanding and romantic destinations are located over there. The top places like Luray Caverns, Artisans Grill and Shenandoah National Park etc. You can truly enjoy your honeymoon at this place which is filled with romantic ambiance.

----------


## jeckvilson

There are many best place for honeymoon such as Paris, Rome, Venice, Bahamas, Florence, Sydney and many more. but according to me Paris is the best place for honeymoon. there are many other destinations ideal for the cozy getaway or honeymoon. France is a wonderful country and it is one of my favourite country.

----------


## jackpollard

The top places like Luray Caverns, Artisans Grill and Shenandoah National Park etc. You can truly enjoy your honeymoon at this place which is filled with romantic ambiance.Moreover, the place is packed with all decent accommodations like hotels and B & B where you can easily spend your honeymoon vacation.

----------


## shaine

Italy has been one of the best honeymoon place in Europe and lovers, let them be of any nature or attitude, love this place a lot as it is rich in its cultural history. Imagine a scene of you holding your lovers hand while standing on one of the famous beaches of Italy. Let me tell you some of the important cities of Italy as regards to honeymoon and their features. VENICE is among the worlds most romantic cities and there are a lot of things to do there. Visit Piazza San Marco and avail the opportunity to feed the human-friendly pigeons there. ROME is the capital of Italy and offers a stunning night life enjoyment in places such as Trastevere and Campo de Fiori. FLORENCE is known all over the world for its rich art and eye-catching architecture. If you are a wine-lover then dont forget to visit Chianti region where you can taste some of the best wines in the world.

----------


## deinalex

Hawaii is the best honeymoon spots around the world. I have visited there so many time. Its a wonderful place in this world. You can truly enjoy your honeymoon at this place which is filled with romantic ambiance.

----------


## bricecooke

These are my best honeymoon spots around the world:-

Greece
Iceland
Thailand 
Spain

----------


## dreamybd

There are so many best honeymoon destination in the word.  But From my practical  experience is Goa beach is the best to me. The sandy Goa beach is really nice destination for honeymoon.

----------


## outsourcefirm

There are many best position for honeymoon vacation such as London, The capital, Venice, Bahamas, Florencia, Quotes and many more. but according to me London is the best position for honeymoon vacation. there are many other spots suitable for the comfortable vacation or honeymoon vacation. This particular language is a amazing nation and it is one of my preferred nation.

----------


## offshoreaccouting

There are many best position for honeymoon vacation such as London, The capital, Venice, Bahamas, Florencia, Quotes and many more. but according to me London is the best position for honeymoon vacation. there are many other spots suitable for the comfortable vacation or honeymoon vacation.

----------


## seniorlivingca

I think New zealand is the best place for honeymoon. I went there for my honeymoon and it was great experience. I was there for 15 days and enjoyed a lot.

----------


## eunice01

The best honeymoon spots for me are:

Thailand - beaches of Thailand is so romantic
Vietnam - river and cruise tour there are awesome
Hong Kong
Philippines
Indonesia
Taiwan

----------


## TravelBug

I would have to see the Maledives or New Zealand.

----------


## storecoree

According to my knowledge and experience following are some of best destination for Honeymoon which is my most favourite such as Hawaii, Greece, Spain, Fiji, Costa Rica, New Zealand, and British Virgin Islands. These all places are most famous in the world.

----------


## stuartmark578

The top places like Lura Caverns, Artisans Grill and Shenandoah National Park etc. You can truly enjoy your honeymoon at this place which is filled with romantic ambiance.

----------


## martinhengri

Imagine listening carefully to Jesus when all of a sudden you hear something coming from above you.  The ceiling is crumbling a bit and everyone stops and looks up to see what's going on.
I'm sure Jesus was smiling as the man was being lowered down.  These men were so sure that Jesus would be able to heal him, otherwise they wouldn't have gone to so much trouble.

----------


## mikehussy

Well There are many places for honeymoon like key west...most famous for Islands, The great smoky Mountains.... It is a peaceful place where two can have dinner, Lake Tahoe most famous for lake and largest lake in the US & last the NewYork most happening place of the world where you can enjoy a lot.

----------


## mousfrench

There are so many great honeymoon destination for traveling, When you can spend a great honeymoon time. According to me best honeymoon destination are London, The capital, Venice, Bahamas, and Florencia. These all destination are most famous in the world.

----------


## sophiewilson

Recently I read a blog on Fort Jefferson, Garden Key and I badly wan to travel there with my beau. Check it out.

----------


## heshajohn

Considered one of the most beautiful honeymoon destinations for any couple, Venice is a hotspot of love, culture and romance. Not only is it full of attractions and unique things to do, but the architecture itself dates back to the days of the Romans, and every street comes with a story.

----------


## johan

According to me Koh Samu, Thailand is best honeymoon spot in the world.

----------


## MichaelKWilson

I also recommend the best place for honeymoon, here is the list of best honeymoon spots.

Santorini
Maui
Venice
Kauai
Crete
Bora Bora
Maldives
Florence
Martinique
Tahiti
Turks & Caicos
British Virgin Islands
Bali
Fiji
St. Martin - St. Maarten
Paris
Seychelles
St. Vincent & The Grenadines
Madrid
Anguilla

----------


## mousfrench

There are so many great honeymoon destination for traveling, When you can spend a great honeymoon time. According to me best honeymoon destination are London, The capital, Venice, Bahamas, and Florencia. These all destination are most famous in the world.

----------


## sophiewilson

Recently I read a blog on Fort Jefferson, Garden Key and I badly wan to travel there with my beau. Check it out.

----------


## heshajohn

Considered one of the most beautiful honeymoon destinations for any couple, Venice is a hotspot of love, culture and romance. Not only is it full of attractions and unique things to do, but the architecture itself dates back to the days of the Romans, and every street comes with a story.

----------


## johan

According to me Koh Samu, Thailand is best honeymoon spot in the world.

----------


## MichaelKWilson

I also recommend the best place for honeymoon, here is the list of best honeymoon spots.

Santorini
Maui
Venice
Kauai
Crete
Bora Bora
Maldives
Florence
Martinique
Tahiti
Turks & Caicos
British Virgin Islands
Bali
Fiji
St. Martin - St. Maarten
Paris
Seychelles
St. Vincent & The Grenadines
Madrid
Anguilla

----------

